# fishing Klingener Saturday10-08



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Hit the Klingener pier got to the there around 8 am Sat didn't anticipate the traffic due to the ocean city block party but made it there. originally there were about twenty folks out there scattered reports of hit and misses on small blues and bait steeling baby sea bass as the day want on we moved from our location in the middle of the pier and got to the end in time to throw under the bridge for the tide turn. caught little blues and some soon to be salted bait. the blues were hitting on finger mullet and small kastmasters with white trailers eventually the toggers arrived but still didn't see much going on. left about 4pm seventy folks on the pier scattered reports of blues, king fish and small tog.

These are some of the character being pulled in


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

that top fish looks a little bigger than the reel. What size were they?


----------

